# Happiness Is a "BIG RACK"



## toolmaker (Nov 25, 2014)

I was boiling my bow-kill skull last night, getting it ready to do a European mount.
It sure looked impressive sitting in a pan of boiling Boraxo on top of the turkey cooker.


----------

